# Chanterelles



## All TIME ANGLER (Mar 14, 2008)

When do you guys expect them to start?


----------



## knockoff64 (Oct 14, 2001)

All TIME ANGLER said:


> When do you guys expect them to start?




I'll be sure to let you know.


----------



## Michigan Mike (May 21, 2004)

Hi ATA
July thru mid August is prime time imo with some being
found a couple weeks before and a couple weeks after that.
They grow pretty slow compared to morels, so there's
usually no big rush.

mike


----------



## Roosevelt (Sep 21, 2007)

I went out for an early look yesterday and found zero. I think we need the warmer weather to get em started.


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

I sure can't wait for them to come up. They are pretty darn good.


----------



## All TIME ANGLER (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks John, I tried some of those hens you gave me the other night
...mmmmmm....mmmmmm....good
Are you going up to that get-together this weekend?

I'm on a quest this summer and fall to find (and identify correctly) chants, black trumpets, oysters, hens, and boletes. 
I'm hooked


----------



## hardwaterfan (Feb 13, 2004)

im expecting a banner year for them. 2006 was crazy here for them in NE Ohio.....but not much since.....trumpets too....

just look for orange dots....in a couple weeks id guess?


----------



## knockoff64 (Oct 14, 2001)

All TIME ANGLER said:


> Thanks John, I tried some of those hens you gave me the other night
> ...mmmmmm....mmmmmm....good
> Are you going up to that get-together this weekend?
> 
> ...


I have a lot more in the freezer for you!

I'll be home this weekend. You?

If you're around, care to come over to this side and look for some edibles? I have a few Oyster trees and the Ramps should be at full maturity. Might even have a fishin' spot or two.


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

I'm hopping to find Chants this year, and some shaggy mains. I found a spot this year while looking for morels that had alot of Oysters, and its still puting some out. I need to check it more often there preatty buggy now. Any suggestions on where to find Chants or Shaggys? (Trees, soil,......) 

Thanks


----------



## hardwaterfan (Feb 13, 2004)

chants....oaks or oak/beech... on dry ground
shaggy manes.....grassy areas

good luck!


----------



## Roosevelt (Sep 21, 2007)

and Cinnabar chants seem to prefer a "lil" red or white pine in the mix. Gently sloping areas w' filtered sun exposure seem best for me.

My ex pointed out a huge fruiting of Shaggys growing in the median of the freeway. They stretched for miles. Thousands and thousands! I didn't eat a one because of the danger of toxins from the road and herbicides, etc.


----------



## Michigan Mike (May 21, 2004)

Hi RL
I agree, Oaks, Beech and sometimes Big tooth aspens depending
on where you live for chants in Michigan.
Any type of sandy soil is good imo.
Quite a bit of info in this older thread on both types of chants.
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=288823

Unlike morels hunting, I usually find them by just walking the trails,
and then wander off a bit once I do.
But like morels, you need to cover some ground to find the right
woods where they hang out.

Shaggy manes,,,September thru part of November, in the grass,
but as Roosevelt mentioned avoid the freeways and any lawn areas
that have no weeds.(treated)
Soil type doesn's seem to matter with these.

Good luck
mike


----------



## localyahoo (May 28, 2009)

whats the best way to tell the difference between a real chant and a false chant? Would like to get into them, but don't really feel like getting sick. Any info would be helpful, thanks:help:


----------



## Michigan Mike (May 21, 2004)

Hi LY
Chanterelles have what are called false gills and there are a couple of 
poisonus lookalikes to be aware of, but they have true gills but grow at the same
time and sometimes right next to true chants.

Read this...
General info
*http://www.mushroomexpert.com/cantha..._cibarius.html*
*http://www.mushroomexpert.com/cantha...nabarinus.html*
*http://www.mushroomexpert.com/glossary.html#falsegills*
*http://theforagerpress.com/fieldguide/jack.htm*

mike


----------



## localyahoo (May 28, 2009)

thanks mike


----------



## hardwaterfan (Feb 13, 2004)

also, post a pic here of the underside of the cap showing the gills....false or not.....it has to be a sharp, clear picture as if someone was holding it right in front of their eyes. the more pics the better.


----------

